# LP Leak Down Guage



## Flyboy (Dec 21, 2005)

I recently discovered 4 high-pressure LP leaks between the vapor valve and the regulator on our Alegro Bus.  Pipe dope had dried...not a good thing!  On our previous motorhome there was a low pressure LP gauge located behind the refrigerator (outside access) and mounted in-line with the gas line.  It had a rotating bezel with a red needle that could be set to match the gauge needle.  It was great for leakdown testing of the LP system. (Turn off all LP appliances, set the red needle, turn off the main valve at the tank and check for a drop in pressure...the red needle made it easy at it did not move).  This was great!  Always there, always ready if a leak was suspected or just for preventitive maintenance.  

Here's my problem, I have been unable to find one of these gauges.  About 10 years ago I seen one at a RV parts store for $6.  I would appreciate any help in locating one of these guages, or info on alternative gauges that would be appropriate.  Thanks!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 21, 2005)

LP Leak Down Guage

I will look in my catalog tomorrow, but I don't remember seeing what you describe.


----------



## Browzin (Dec 21, 2005)

LP Leak Down Guage

Flyboy
Found what you are wanting in a Winnebago parts book P.N. 065741-01-000 .Now I'm not sure if you would have to order it from Winnebago or if you can get it from a dealership. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 22, 2005)

LP Leak Down Guage

I found one that threads onto a new cylinder with the acme threads.  It won't go in-line like you are looking for.  Glad someone else found it.


----------



## Flyboy (Dec 22, 2005)

LP Leak Down Guage

Thanks to both of you for your input.  I was unable to locate anything via the part number.  However, I emailed Winnebage Parts, described the gauge and included the part number.  I really hope this comes through as it is a very quick and simple test of your low pressure LP system.  Thanks again!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Flyboy (Dec 29, 2005)

LP Leak Down Guage

I have followed the leads and no one has the gauge.  I'm sure there's a Winniebago scrap yard somewhere!  Still looking for help.  Thanks to all...


----------



## Browzin (Dec 29, 2005)

LP Leak Down Guage

Flyboy
Sorry, the part # that I posted for the gauge was from a 1999 winnebago/Itasca parts book that came with my 99 Itasca. I figured they would still carry them.

Here is a list salvage yards that you can try. 

RV Salvage yards Across the country

www.junkyarddog.Com

http://www.ronthebusnut.com/

http://www.rvaccessories.com/ Great for advice all RV issues

http://www.salvagedirect.com

http://www.usedrvparts.com good source for new RV parts as well

All Auto Truck Recycle, Rancho Cordova, CA (800) 477-3086 vehicle parts
incl. MH.

All Rite Exteriors - 1500 Shelton, Hollister, CA 95023 (800) 262-6541. Collision-repair parts for all types RV exteriors.

Arizona RV Salvage, Phoenix, (602) 272-0301 appliances, plumbing, A/C,
lights, windows, doors, holding tanks, hubs, rotors, axles, running gears,
rear ends, will ship nationwide http://www.azrvinc.com

Bill's RV - Elkhart, IN (219) 522-1569 - Salvage yard.

Boeing Surplus
20651 84th Ave. S.
Kent, WA 98032
(206) 393-4065
Surplus aluminum sheeting, honeycomb insulation and mylar. Large quantity
orders call, Jon Thurman at (206) 393-4049.

Bontragerâ€™s RV Surplus Parts - e-mail address: surplus@inetplus.net 
18719 E. US 12, White Pigeon, MI 49099 
(269) 483-7017, FAX, (269) 483-7786. 
(This is a SURPLUS outlet and not RV Salvage)
Refrigerators, ranges, hot water heaters, furnaces, awnings, rubber roofing materials, generators, RV furniture (sofas, seats, upholstery fabric).

Brandon Auto Salvage, Balrico FL (800) 282-7462 all types of RV parts for
all types of RV

Camper & Recreation Inc.
Rt. 1 Box 238
Loyal, WI 54446
(715) 255-8142
Replacement canvas tops. Will manufacture canvas for any folding trailer even
without pattern if old canvas is available.

Canvas Replacements
S.H. 2419 Hwy 98
Loyal, WI 54446
(715) 255-9332
Canvas replacements for any type of RV.

Cherokee RV Salvage
5050 Humboldt
Denver, CO 80216
local # (303) 295-3433
1-877-470-3433
http://www.cherokeervparts.com
"We are the largest RV Parts and Salvage company in North America

Colaw RV Parts & Salvage http://www.colawrvsalvage.com
10389 Cimarron Rd.
Carthage, MO 64836
(417) 548-2125, (417) 358-4640
Actively dismantling hundreds of damaged RVs for the purpose of reselling
used RV parts.

Cooper RV Salvage, Elkhart, (219) 293-3027 all types of parts for all
types of RV

D.T.I. Inc. Parts Unlimited
304 1/2 N. Main
Middlebury, IN 46540
(800) 289-0919, (219) 825-5858.
Reconditioned/Scratch and dent appliances. RV appliance parts.

Economy Used RV Parts
#8 1678 W. Superstition
Apache Jct., AZ 85220
(800) 224-2601, (520) 982-2678.
Salvage and surplus. Discount Prices/Obsolete Parts. Used-New-Reconditioned.

Electrex - 108 E. Sherman, Hutchinson, KS 67501 (316) 669-9966. Custom manufacturing of electrical wiring harnesses, electrical assemblies, switch panels, clock panels and misc. electrical devices for vans and RVs. 

Elkhart Surplus Salvage, 28301 US33
West Elkhart, In 46516 (219) 295-8903

Factory RV Surplus
1537 W. Bristol
Elkhart, IN
219-262-3327

Foreign Engine Service - 5811 S. E. JohnsonCreek Boulevard, Portland, OR 97206 (503) 771-2526, (800) 349-3778. Parts and repairs for the LeSharo and Phasar motorhomes. Toll-free parts and help line. Available stock for almost anything that is drivetrain related -- including transmissions, engines and most all-related components. 

Graber Industries Inc. - 19100 Fairchilds Road, Constantine, MI 49042 (616) 279-5288. Obsolete and new RV parts and supplies as well as building materials, carpeting and plumbing. 

Gundieâ€™s Inc.
1283 Mt. Baker Hwy.
Bellingham, WA 98226
(800) 444-4344, (360) 733-5036
Large number of rebuildable RVs, auto recycling center, appliances, all types
of parts for all types of RVs.

Harmony Enterprises - 704 Main Ave. N., Harmony, MN 55939 (507) 886-6666. Components available for any Harmony Ent. roof-lift system. Heco camper canvases are available for Palomino, Puma, Trade Winds, Winnebago and many more. 

Holiday RV Super Stores Inc. - Specializing in vintage Airstream and Holiday Rambler parts.
Orlando, FL (407) 351-3096; Tampa, FL (813) 622-8777; N. Ft. Myers, FL (941) 731-2266; Forest Park, GA (404) 362-9559; Greer, SC (864) 877-8218; Orlando, FL (407) 363-9211; Roseville, CA (916) 782-3178; Bakersfield, CA (805) 831-5451; Las Cruces, NM (505) 523-0715.

Howellâ€™s RV Appliance Repair - 1162 Greenfield Dr., El Cajon, Ca. 92021 (619) 441-0066. New, used and reconditioned RV appliances.

Huckaby's Recreational Vehicle Salvage
1293 NW 50 Highway
Holden Mo., 64040
816-850-4155
email: carhuck@swbell.net

Icke's RV Surplus, Montpilier, IN, (317) 728-5668
Raymond Ickes Supplies
701 W Huntington St
Montpelier, IN 47359
(765) 728-5668
New/Surplus RV parts, 29 years in business, 4 warehouses. UPS nationwide
delivery.

Inland RV Parts and Service - 391 Elizabeth Lane, Corona, CA 91720 (800) 877-7311. Parts for older Airstream trailers.

LA Porteâ€™s Parts Dist. - 2444 N. Fifth St., Hartsville, SC 29550 (803) 332-0191. Unique inventory of new and obsolete heating, air conditioning and appliance parts; Duo therm, Coleman etc. Wholesale only - Please have your dealer contact them for you.

K and A Enterprizes 
RV & Camping Accessories, Parts, Equipment & Supplies for all types of Campers 
City, State: Livonia, Michigan 48152 
Local Phone: 248-427-0383 
Email: kandaenterprizes@yahoo.com

Kloiber Auto Recycling 
 trucks, 4x4`s, vans, campers/rv`s, 
City, State: Holand, New York 14080 
Local Phone: 716-655-4012 
Toll Free: 800-821-1399 
Fax: 716-655-3414 
Email: kloibersauto@aol.com


Mather Auto Wrecking/Mather's Auto Dismantlers
4095 Happy Ln
Sacramento, CA 95827
(800) 822-6110, (916) 366-8211
We buy Chrysler, Dodge, Plymouth, Mitsubishi wrecks. Specialize in Dodge
motor homes.

Midwest Salvage Inc.
We cater to the recreational vehicle business 
1700 N State Road 5
Shipshewana, IN 46565
(219) 768-4884 http://www.midwest-salvage.com/

National Recovery Service
PO Box 310
3241 Leonard Dr
Liberty, NC 27298
(800) 903-7285, (336) 622-7285
Rebuilds damaged RVs. Engines, nose/tail cones, differentials, transmissions
and other new and old hard-to-find parts.

Quality Coach (Div. Rec Ve Inc.) - Stump Road & Commerce Dr., Montgomeryville, PA 18936 (215) 643-2211. Appliances, interiors, brakes and hitches as well as other parts available for Cortez, Dodge RV chassis, FMC, Revcon and others. 

Rexhall`s Overstock 
windows, kwikee steps, cabinet doors, heavyduty tag axles for ford and chevy 
City, State: Lancaster, California 93534 
Local Phone: 661-726-0565 
Toll Free: 877-566-8674 
Fax: 661-726-5813 
Email: Billr@Rexhall.com

RVs Corp. - Recreational Vehicle Services, RR #2M140, Morgan Hill, CA 95037; (800) 821-2266, (408) 779-3173. Parts available for 1973-76 FMC 2900R all molds, tooling, dies, fixtures, large parts inventory. Original parts and services and owners manuals. 

RV Doctor George
1142 Dixieanne Avenue
Sacramento CA 95815
Office (916) 927-7837
Fax (916) 927-3866
Email: doc@rvdoctorgeorge.com

RV Recyclers
3391 Fitzgerald, Ste B
Rancho Cordova, CA 95742
(916) 635-9303, FAX (916) 635-3776, 1-888-635-9303
All used parts from 1990 and newer stock; refrigerators, generators,
furnaces, waste tanks, windows and more. Reconditioned and new available
also. 90-Day exchange available. Open 7 days/week. Ship nationwide.

RV Specialist Inc. 11865 SW Hwy 54 Augusta, KS. 67010
316-775-3098  RV Skin material & installation ser.

 RV Surplus Salvage
1400 W. Bristol Street
Elkhart, IN 46514
574-264-5575
www.rvsurplussalvage.com

Shaw & Co.
6374 State Rd. 303
Albuquerque, NM 87105
(505) 877-8949
Mainly trailers and large appliances.

Singleton RV Salvage and Sales
383 Nelson Rd.
Rochester, WA (360) 273-9566
Sinks, fridges, stoves, lights, awnings, roof air, propane tanks, axles, body parts, doors, windows, jacks, and much more. Open four days a week: Thur., Fri., Sat. and Sun.

Southweat Wheel - Trailer parts
Lubbock and Dallas, TX
www.southwestwheel.com

State Line Salvage
51027-2 St. Rd. 13
Middlebury, IN 46540
(219) 825-7540
Van seats, tires, VCRs, TVs, drink trays, consoles and misc. van/RV
accessories.

Vanderhaag's, Inc.
3809 4th Ave. W.
Spencer, IA 51301
(800) 831-5164, (712) 262-7000
Oshkosh and Winnebago surplus parts, plus new and rebuilt engines,
transmissions, rearends, wheels, manifolds and rotors. Installation available
on all parts. Free mailer available.

Walt's RV Surplus
16616 Valley Blvd.
Fontana, CA 92335
(909) 823-0563, FAX (909) 823-8515
New/Surplus RV parts. Specializing in Fleetwood, as well as National and
Cobra RVs., CA (909) 823-0563

Weller Auto
2525 Chicago Dr.
Grand Rapids, MI 49509 (616) 538-5000, FAX (616) 538-4159
Wrecked RVs - gas/diesel. Specializing in driveline components, new and
rebuilt motorhome driveshafts, used engines, used/rebuilt transmissions,
brakes, rotors, drums, Chrysler exhaust manifolds, ratio changes and axles.
Also, generators, appliances, roof airs, glass.

WINNEBAGO Surplus & General Store - P.O. Box 152, Forest City, IA 50436-0152; (515) 582-6935, FAX (515) 582-6958. Store Hours: Mon.-Fri. 9-5 & Sat. 8-12. 

Window Components Mfg. Inc. - (800) 382-9541, (305) 688-2521


----------



## Flyboy (Dec 30, 2005)

LP Leak Down Guage

Browzin...
Thanks for the wonderful referral list.  I have printed a copy of that just to keep in the MH.  I have started contacting many of the vendors.  Hopefully I'll get a positive hit on my request.  Thanks again for the help.


----------

